# Your last camping trip for the year?



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok so who has already been on there last camping trip of the year? Or who knows when the last trip will be already?

What is your biggest decision on when you stop camping for the year? Is it the cold?


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I winterized my trailer last weekend. I was going to wait one more week, but it got real cold on Sunday. I didn't want to take a chance. The campground getting ready to close up anyway.
The 19th of November we are taking my son's trailer to Hershey Park to show the Christmas Lights to my grandson. We are also going to take a ride on Thomas the Train the same weekend, in Strassburg, Pa. That will be it for this year.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

We don't have that option. We live in Southern California and will use our gear year round. I've never winterized or put things away for the winter. I have trailered, camped and backpacked in what we would call cold weather. I have never and don't ever plan to do this in Minnesota winter winds and climate, but we have camped in snow, sleet and snowy cold weather, from the 10,000 ft local or close proximity mountains and hills in the winter, or the winter desert winds and even the Grand Canyon in late December.

Since I don't have to stop camping or hiking or backpacking at all, I guess in a way, that's one answer.

For you winter snowbirds who hibernate your gear don't be too envious, we won't even discuss what I go through in the summer months and we camp to get away from the heat.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

one more week (next week) going to Lake Guntersville, AL. good time of the year to watch the deer.

only reason that's the last trip of the year is because I'm out of vacation time until Jan!!!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I heard that Bob, never enough vacation time. I am planning on watching the deer this weekend myself, although from my comfortable box stand :thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, my last trip was in August. No time with kids' schedules anymore. But first trip of next year will be mid January, so I can't complain.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like Thanksgiving at Pine Mnt RV Pigen Forge TN. They have a hot tub and pool inside looking forward to a get away.:10220:


----------



## grizzlytaco (Aug 2, 2010)

This is Vegas, there is no such thing as a last trip of the year. Thats why i like living in the desert....


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually the cold stops us.......frozen water lines and multiple feet of snow isn't good camping weather. I usually winterize my camper around the beginning of Oct. because anytime around there we start to get well below freezing temps at night. And by the end of Oct. it is usually snowing heavily up in the mountains where we camp. Then out comes the snowmobiles.


----------



## jinpak (May 23, 2015)

Its quite good thing.But need some more details.Because we have to take advice from others and learn something from their experience.GOOD LUCK


----------

